

Startup Quote: Jason Fried, Founder, 37signals - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/8399036416

======
raychancc
It’s simple until you make it complicated.

\- Jason Fried (@jasonfried)

<http://startupquote.com/post/8399036416>

